# exhaust for my z



## nissan2004 (Dec 6, 2006)

i need a good exhaust kit dual tip for under 550 if you have any sound clips that would be great.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

I heard OBX exhausts are pretty good. Friend of mine has one on his Z. Here's one I found on Ebay, just under $400.

eBay Motors: OBX 03-06 Nissan 350Z Dual Tip Catback Exhaust System (item 260059101386 end time Dec-06-06 22:55:31 PST)


----------



## david03z (Dec 24, 2006)

I got a used rs-r concept for 550....I am very pleased with it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

If you can't afford decent parts for the Z, don't mod it. Avoid the no-name brands or the imposter brands.


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 11, 2007)

I would get the Top Speed Pro-1 exhaust. Best sounding exhaust on the market IMO


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Has anyone seen a 350 with flowmaster exhaust???


----------



## rx8ssuck (Jul 16, 2008)

i agree with chimmike


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

i realize that its an old post but the hks hi power exhaust is supposed to give you lie 10-15 hp, and its hks so its trusted and proven, only drawback is the 1500 you spend on it....do a custom 2.5-3 inch with nismo mufflers


----------



## pangoman (Jun 20, 2008)

'85 fairlady said:


> Has anyone seen a 350 with flowmaster exhaust???


I saw one recently with a cat back Magnaflow dual that is a bolt on. It really sounded good too.


----------



## DNA MOTORING (Sep 3, 2008)

We have a HKS Hi-Power sitting in our warehouse if anybody is interested.


----------



## g-lab (Dec 6, 2009)

don't buy from dna motoring 
they suck, rip u off, sell shitty quality products
i got ripped off for over 1000$ from these punks
if i lived in california, i would be knocking on their warehouse doors
[email protected]
see me dna motoring .... my car will spank any car you built. 
DON'T BUY FROM THESE LOSERS.


----------

